# Good Biscuit tins



## pontypool (Oct 13, 2019)

I remember when I was young, all biscuit tins has shakers in the lid, which did in my opinion, keep the contents fresher and crisper than modern, shaker-less tins.

Firstly is there a reason for this? Possibly the shaker being a health hazard? 

Secondly. I bought a traditional brabantia tin with a shaker 5 years ago, but this is now unavailable on amazon. 
Where can I get one now? Assuming the answer to question 1 is that they're completely safe.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 13, 2019)

Biscuits in the US are completely different than in the UK (guessing at your location). What you call biscuits, we call cookies. The only time we (wife and I) use "tins" are for homemade cookies given as gifts at xmas time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2019)

I had to do a search because I have never heard of a Brabantia tin before. There seem to be plenty of them out there for sale. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Brabantia+tin+with+shaker


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 13, 2019)

I can't imagine what the purpose of this "shaker" is in the tin? Here, it would let moisture into the tin, letting the cookies, or whatever else stored in them, get stale.


----------



## pontypool (Oct 14, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> I can't imagine what the purpose of this "shaker" is in the tin? Here, it would let moisture into the tin, letting the cookies, or whatever else stored in them, get stale.



Of course not? That makes no sense. The shaker absorbs moisture


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 14, 2019)

pontypool said:


> Of course not? That makes no sense. The shaker absorbs moisture


What is the shaker made of? I don't think we have something like that here.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 14, 2019)

Maybe it looks like a shaker, but is filled with silica gel?  That would be a good idea. 
I always save those silica gel packs from all sorts of things, for putting in things to absorb moisture.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 14, 2019)

pontypool said:


> Of course not? That makes no sense. The shaker absorbs moisture



Are you saying that the purpose of the shaker is to let moisture in?

When you write "biscuit", are you talking about what is called a cookie on the left side of the pond? Are you talking about something similar to what's called a scone on the right side of the pond?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 15, 2019)

pontypool said:


> Of course not? That makes no sense. The shaker absorbs moisture




What in the world IS a “shaker” ?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 15, 2019)

I googled the phrase "brabantia biscuit tin with shaker" and found lots of images that are probably right. It's hard to be sure since the OP is posting in English but most of us speak/read American. [emoji38]

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Brabantia-Biscuit-Barrel-Steel-Black/dp/B0002EXZ10

If you look closely at the top, you can see a bump in the middle. Moisture absorbing crystals are inside so they can absorb moisture within the tin.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 15, 2019)

So the "shaker" must be a reference to the container in the lid, holding those crystals.  It would definitely serve a useful purpose.


----------



## pontypool (Oct 15, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I googled the phrase "brabantia biscuit tin with shaker" and found lots of images that are probably right. It's hard to be sure since the OP is posting in English but most of us speak/read American. [emoji38]
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Brabantia-Biscuit-Barrel-Steel-Black/dp/B0002EXZ10
> 
> If you look closely at the top, you can see a bump in the middle. Moisture absorbing crystals are inside so they can absorb moisture within the tin.



You realise Americans speak English and there's no such thing as an "American" language right?


----------



## pontypool (Oct 15, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Are you saying that the purpose of the shaker is to let moisture in?
> 
> When you write "biscuit", are you talking about what is called a cookie on the left side of the pond? Are you talking about something similar to what's called a scone on the right side of the pond?



It doesn't "let" moisture in. But any moisture in the air is trapped in the shaker. Keeping the contents dry.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 15, 2019)

pontypool said:


> You realise Americans speak English and there's no such thing as an "American" language right?



So, when you write "biscuit", you mean this sort of thing, which is not sweet? It's often eaten with supper.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 16, 2019)

Welcome to DC, pontypool...  

Ross


----------



## pontypool (Oct 17, 2019)

taxlady said:


> What kind of autocorrect are you using pontypool? If it's on an iPhone, I don't know. If it's the spell checker in Firefox, you'll have to download a UK English spelling dictionary and tell the spell checker to use that. I usually use a Canadian English spelling dictionary. The spelling dictionaries are part of FF add-ons, in a section called "dictionaries". I think it is something similar in Chrome.




I'm using Android Chrome. With swype/swift. 

It is supposed to learn from me too, it's remembered local Welsh towns I use and curse words, but refuses to use z instead of s in all instances of it.

Usually when I type. Either I hit space it autocorrects. But if I avoid space and instead tap one of the predictions above the keyboard (one of them is always verbatim) it is supposed to add the verbatim one to the dictionary, but with z it refuses.maybe because more often than not I hit space. Who knows.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 17, 2019)

Well, that's enough of that!  Everyone stop trying to correct everyone else.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 17, 2019)

taxlady said:


> So, when you write "biscuit", you mean this sort of thing, which is not sweet? It's often eaten with supper.


Actually, they can be sweet  In the south, we add a little sugar and use them to make strawberry shortcake.


----------

